# Purple Loosestrife honey



## Ian

Thx for that description Jim. 
I've never seen black pollen before


----------



## Michael Palmer

I think it does vary in color. Looks green when in dark brood comb, but has that fluorescent yellow motor oil color in a jar. On the bee, the pollen is leaf green, but in the comb appears darker.


----------



## jim lyon

I don't doubt that you are probably right Michael though the pollen sure appears black when stored in a light comb. Ya, fluorescent yellow motor oil, thats a pretty good description of the honey.


----------



## jim lyon

Ian said:


> Thx for that description Jim.
> I've never seen black pollen before


Looks pretty black to me.


----------



## Ian

Thst would make a guy take a second look


----------



## Michael Palmer

It's leaf green when on their legs.


----------



## Ian

On the topic of pollen colour...
What does white pollen come from, white as snow


----------



## clyderoad

In the fall, white pollen seems to come from the many plants in the Asteraceae family. 
Knapweed in particular is very, very white. Maybe you have that there.
The 'asters' seem to run from white to grayish white.


----------



## Orussell

My bees are bringing in loads of very dark green (almost black) pollen. We are surrounded by purple loosestrife, asters, goldenrod, and queen ann's lace, to name a few. I couldn't figure out the dark green pollen, but loosestrife makes perfect sense.


----------



## AJ Farms

jim lyon said:


> For those of you familiar with Loosestrife honey how would you describe the color? We raise a significant amount most years and in past years would describe it as having a greenish hue. This year I would describe it as more of a fluorescent yellow. I had trouble accepting it as being Loosestrife at first but the smell taste and characteristic black pollen patches convinced me it just has a different color this year.


I am seeing it as a very fluorescent yellow also this year. Coming out of the uncapper you have to take a second look because the whole room smells of loosestrife.


----------

